
Google deleted our App, how can we trust them? - aceonetwo
Not sure how many app developers there are here but we make health apps and Google as part of its on going war against corona virus decides to delete our health app which provides no information or diagnosis on coronavirus two days ago. We had hundreds of reviews and had been working on it for over a year and just like that, it’s all gone. We have a Dr (CMO) on our board and are a VC funded company. Our appeal response was ‘this is strike one and just upload another bundle’ even though we did nothing wrong and it was a total mistake on their end. I’m not sure how anyone can even try to build a non game business on the App Store without the worry that they will wake up and have their app deleted.
======
db48x
What ever made you think that you could trust them?

~~~
aceonetwo
Silly us

------
jcz_nz
What steps have you actually taken? Are you certain that there is no mention
of coronavirus in any of your descriptors?

~~~
aceonetwo
We can’t take any steps once the app is deleted. We told them if we reupload
the app it won’t actually change anything.

The fact that they can delete first and destroy a business without warning
should be unacceptable. It’s simply a one way contract and we seem to be
asking them to undo the punishment seems like we upset a parent.

~~~
verdverm
1\. The play store is a privately run system, they can delete for any reason
without explanation.

2\. As a consumer, I prefer they clean up the garbage and malicious apps,
install more rigorous and strict rules, become closer to how the Mac store
operates.

3\. You issue could be permission related, they have become much more strict
about the permissions am app can request, based on the nature of the app.

4\. It's hard to believe you did nothing wrong and that all fault lies with
the other party

